# Sky shaken by Virgin Media TiVo



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

http://www.cable.co.uk/news/sky-shaken-by-virgin-media-tivo-800776002/


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/42753/virgin-media-one-tivo-minute


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

Interesting, especially the last bit about 'catch-up' TV watching habits.

When that increases you know TiVo is really having an impact.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Not sure. I mean, the V+ (and all previous STBs) had access to Catch-Up; but possibly not as easily accessible as the Tivo makes it. So you may be right


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Not sure. I mean, the V+ (and all previous STBs) had access to Catch-Up; but possibly not as easily accessible as the Tivo makes it. So you may be right


I think he means watching recorded TV (catch up) rather than On Demand (Catch UP)


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Oh, right. I don't think of it that way myself, but okay.


----------

